# Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,
wir sind ja hier eine sehr bunte Truppe von Teichliebhabern. 

Schwimmteiche, Koiteiche und Naturteiche sind hier vertreten. Aber, wer hat denn alles Koi in seinem Ruhepol im Garten, und wo kommen sie her?
Aus dem Fachhandel (Koi-Händler), Internet, Zoohandlung oder Baumarkt? Oder haben gar die freundlichen Nachbarn einen bunten Farbkarpfen in den Teich gegeben?

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Ups,
sollte ja noch Antworten.

Meine Koi sind bis auf eine Ausnahme aus dem Koi-Handel (habe leider vergessen das Kreuzchen bei Privatverkauf zu setzen)


----------



## robsig12 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Mein Erstbestand kommen von einem gutem Bekannten, der Rest ist  vom Händler.
Zukäufe werden auch nur noch von Händlern kommen.


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe...

...super Idee. Hab auch gleich mal mit abgestimmt. Der Großteil meiner Koi stammt aus der Zoohandlung. Einer kam vor drei Jahren durch eine Internetbestellung zu mir und der Letzte, der im letzten Jahr bei mir einzog kam von einem Händler.

Nachdem man nun viel über KHV in der letzten Zeit gehört hat, würde ich meine zukünftigen Koi nur noch über einen Händler bestellen. Ob nun vor Ort oder übers Internet ist mir da egal. Für mich ist das die beste Wahl. Aus der Zoohandlung würde ich jetzt keinen mehr holen, da die kleinen sich bei mir verlaufen und die Auswahl dort auch nicht so schön ist wie beim Händler. Aus dem Baumarkt würde bei mir gar nicht in Frage kommen.


----------



## Tancho22 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Guten Abend Uwe,

meine Koi kamen auch vom Koi-Händler. Habe hier einen ganz in meiner Nähe, der hat mir auch beim Filterbau geholfen (Filtermedien bestellt) und mich dabei beraten.


----------



## newbee (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Kann mich Robert nur anschliesen.

Erstbestand kommt von Privat, der Rest auch nur vom Händler.


----------



## Andi1104 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Meine ersten 2 sind vom Zoofachhandel, danach kamen 3 vom Händler (Züchter), 1ner von einem Privat Verkäufer und 5 aus Deutschland (wegen Butterfly). Ja das wars auch schon von den Koi's 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Olli.P (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Hi,

unsere Koi kommen von einem Händler (Japankoi & eigene Nachzuchten) und einem Privatverkäufer/Züchter.
So bekomme ich wenigstens zu 99% auch die Tiere die ich haben möchte, denn was der eine nicht hat, hat der andere.


----------



## Koipaar (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Unsere ersten vier Kois kamen vom Zoofachmarkt, der Rest vom Händler.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Vera44 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Hallo!

Meine ersten Koi waren aus einer Zoohandlung, auch der erste Butterfly ( Madame Butterfly die 2010 den ersten Nachwuchs hatte). Dann aus einem Koihandel, einen Butterfly ( Max ) habe ich privat gekauft und 2 Koi habe ich von einem guten Freund,  ein Butterfly ( der Schönste mit den größten Flossen ).


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Meine ersten hab ich direkt von Fischgroßhändler. Hab dort bei den Importboxen den 1. Pick. 
Dort hole ich mir auch jedes Jahr ein paar ganz wenige kleine dazu. Muss jedesmal meine Adresse da lassen und es wird aufgeschrieben aus welchem Becken sie sind.
Von privat hatte ich auch schon mal gekauft, das ist wie beim Händler dann Vertrauenssache.
Der Rest kommt vom Händler.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## michag (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

morjen,habe alle vom Fachhandel .........sind alle Ausländer aus Japan     2010 hatte ich Nachwuchs im Teich ca 10 Stck.  jetzt ca 10-12cm


----------



## zickenkind (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Angefangen hat es mit Koi`s aus dem "Baumarkt" wenn man den überhaupt so nennen kann. Dieser hatte und hat wohl heute noch eine sehr gute Fischabteilung für Garten und Aquarium, sehr sauber und keine angeschlagenen Fische in den Becken !  Von diesem erstbesatzt von vor 8 Jahren sind heute noch alle da bis auf 2 die leider der __ Reiher geholt hat. 
Alle anderen Koi`s sind vom Händler hier in der Nähe. Sehr große Becken, gute Beratung.
http://www.koi-sugoi.com/index.php


----------



## robsig12 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*



Joerg schrieb:


> Meine ersten hab ich direkt von Fischgroßhändler. Hab dort bei den Importboxen den 1. Pick.
> Dort hole ich mir auch jedes Jahr ein paar ganz wenige kleine dazu. Muss jedesmal meine Adresse da lassen und es wird aufgeschrieben aus welchem Becken sie sind.
> Von privat hatte ich auch schon mal gekauft, das ist wie beim Händler dann Vertrauenssache.
> Der Rest kommt vom Händler.
> ...



Hallo Jörg, 

dann machst Du selbst Quarantäne?


----------



## Suse (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Unsere Variante ist gar nicht zur Abstimmung dabei.
Der Teichbauer, der unseren Teich gebaut hat, hat so nebenbei selber gezüchtet und den Erstbesatz gab´s gratis dazu,
Davon leben noch fast alle (1x __ Reiher-Frühstück) und das seit 5 Jahren und drei fiesen Wintern.
Von einem Züchter (Wildeshausen) hatte ich mal 3 kleine nachgekauft.
Alle tot.
Jetzt sind nur noch 3 aus eigenem Nachwuchs drin geblieben und das reicht.


----------



## Redlisch (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Hallo, 
meine ersten 5 Koi habe ich aus dem Baumarkt.

Wobei Baumarkt, wohl nicht gleich Baumarkt ist. Hier bei uns ist ein kleiner Baumarkt, welcher eine Tierabteilung hat, Nager, Fische (warm / kalt) usw.

Der Tierarzt kommt regelmäßig vorbei und untersucht die Koi. Wenn ich einen speziellen Fisch suche, so kommt er mit der nächsten Lieferung mit.
Bezogen werden die Fische über Großhändler wo auch die Zoofachgeschäfte Kaufen, die Preise ist i.O.

5 Koi habe ich bei einen Koihändler aus Laatzen und weitere von Privat hier aus dem Forum.
(Friedhelm: es geht allen gut !)

Axel


----------



## Joerg (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> dann machst Du selbst Quarantäne?



Hallo Robert,
für welche würdest du denn eine machen?


----------



## robsig12 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Hi Jörg, 1. Pick aus einer Box heisst ja Du nimmst die direkt bei Ankunft aus Japan die Fische mit. In der Regel habe diese ja aber immer __ Parasiten trotz Antibiotikaprofilaxe in Japan.


----------



## Joerg (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

1. Pick nach der Quarantäne und KHV Test. 
Ich muss trotzdem bei jedem Kauf eine Belehrung unterschreiben und es wird penibel notiert aus welchem ich was gekauft habe.


----------



## robsig12 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Kaufst Du bei A.S.?

Sichheit sollte bei einem vorhandenem Bestand nie vernachlässigt werden. Da wo Du kaufst wird sie gross geschrieben,


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

..ich habe seit 2 Jahren auch einen festen Händler, und dann noch einen Freund der mich immer fragt wenn er wieder was besseres gesehen hat..und somit habe ich bald seine Erstausstattung bei mir im Teich..aber es sind alles schöne Fische


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Ich weiß nicht wer das sein könnte Werner


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

..und Fritz krieg ich auch noch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Mein erster und bis jetzt einzigster Koi ist aus dem Baumarkt undzwar genau vom "Klee".

Er hat 15€ gekostet und ist Golden. *Stolz* 

Sonst nur Goldis ausm OBI.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Nabend 
120 Abstimmungen bis jetzt, ich bin Begeistert. 

Die Tendenz ist klar zu erkennen, man(n)! kauft also doch am liebsten beim Koi-Händler.
Aber warum? Überwiegt die Sicherheit bzgl. Krankheiten, oder ist es schlicht weg die bessere Qualität und Auswahl die dem Käufer zur Verfügung steht?

Ich denke beim Thema Privatverkauf spielt wohl der Preis eine große Rolle (ist zumindest bei mir so).

Und nur 30% sagen das keine Koi im Teich sind. Da hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr vorgestellt, spielt doch die Koihaltung hier im Forum eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Und nur 30% sagen das keine Koi im Teich sind. Da hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr vorgestellt, spielt doch die Koihaltung hier im Forum eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.


Uwe,
möglicherweise lag es auch an der Frage "Woher kommen die Koi im Teich?". 

Koihändler haben mehr Auswahl und bieten eine gewisse Sicherheit.
Von privat sollte man nur kaufen, wenn das Risiko überschaubar ist.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Ja stimmt, 
hatte ich nicht drüber Nachgedacht


----------



## Koipaar (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Ich bin fast der gleichen Meinung wie Jörg. 
Nicht unbedingt wegen der größeren Auswahl, aber beim Händler haben wir einfach ein besseres Gefühl in Punkto Sicherheit. Auch trauen wir (auf die Gefahr dem Zoofachhandel Unrecht zu tun) zumindest unserem Händler mehr Kompetenz zu.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## cpt.nemo (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Teich ? [Umfrage]*

Hallo,
ich habe meine 3 Kois auch beim Händler gekauft. Der ist bei mir in der Nähe und ich kann mehrmals vorbeigehen und mir die Fische anschauen. Auch wenn ich mal eine Frage habe, kann ich da immer anrufen. 
Ein Grun, warum ich nicht im Baumarkt oder in kleineren Zooabteilungen kaufen würde sind die Haltungsbedingungen der Fische.Da sind die Becken oft so klein, daß die Fische nicht mal einen Meter geradeaus schwimmen können. Und dann müssen sie womöglich monatelang so ausharren, bis sie dann im Herbst fast hergeschenkt werden, da im Winter die Gartenteichabteilung zugemacht wird.


----------

